# Stars of Tomorrow 2012



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

Anyone going to, or competing in this years stars' show on Nov 11th at Hayes?

My first show, so nerves are starting to kick in and wondering what to expect......

Neil


----------



## forddee (Nov 13, 2008)

I will be there this year , i missed last years show due to injury .

I like the venue but it has things that could be better ie; pump-up room back stage can be tight but space is there and UKBFF staff can be abit hot on anybody going back stage with you , i feel you should be able to take ONE friend/coach to help you get ready.

Even so there is always someone to chat and click with as you get ready to go on.

*
I would say get tickets in advance* I have been there when a wife and family have driven far only to get there and its all sold out.

And another tip have your stage music on a USB stick aswell just in case you CD does not work and you go onto the stage to the Black Eyed Peas as i have in the past 

All the best Daz


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

forddee said:


> I will be there this year , i missed last years show due to injury .
> 
> I like the venue but it has things that could be better ie; pump-up room back stage can be tight but space is there and UKBFF staff can be abit hot on anybody going back stage with you , i feel you should be able to take ONE friend/coach to help you get ready.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips Daz, got the tickets already for the family so hopefully all will be ok. Last couple of times Ive been to this venue as an audience member its been really hot!

Think apart from pump-up, all last minute things will have to be done in the gents..lol.!

Thanks again

Neil


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

im going to watch someone compete.


----------



## Kemot (Oct 2, 2012)

Yep , Im going as well my mate will compete in inter. 80kg


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

Good luck and enjoy the day


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

Where can I buy tickets??


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

Peter V said:


> Where can I buy tickets??


You can still get tickets through the beck theatre website.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

forddee said:


> I will be there this year , i missed last years show due to injury .
> 
> I like the venue but it has things that could be better ie; pump-up room back stage can be tight but space is there and UKBFF staff can be abit hot on anybody going back stage with you , i feel you should be able to take ONE friend/coach to help you get ready.
> 
> ...


Black eyed peas lmao!!!


----------



## forddee (Nov 13, 2008)

Don't leave getting a ticket on the day ..

https://becktheatre.org.uk/Online/default.asp?doWork::WScontent::loadArticle=Load&BOparam::WScontent::loadArticle::article_id=7993F0F4-96F6-4BE9-807B-D2580CCBA43C

Say hi if you see me , i will be in a zone lol.

Daz


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

nellsuk said:


> Anyone going to, or competing in this years stars' show on Nov 11th at Hayes?
> 
> My first show, so nerves are starting to kick in and wondering what to expect......
> 
> Neil


Good luck fella trust me when you get up there you will love it !!!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Sold out now ill be there with my camera

Fb me of you're competing ill look to get you some shots in there


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

OJay said:


> Sold out now ill be there with my camera
> 
> Fb me of you're competing ill look to get you some shots in there


Hi OJay, I remember seeing you competing at Hayes earlier this year at the south east show, after following your journal over on MT. I'll say hello if I see you around! Im sure you'll know exactly what nerves and worries will be hanging round in my head come show day..lol

Neil


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah mate it's excitement more than nerves remember that 

What class you in? Good luck!


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

OJay said:


> Yeah mate it's excitement more than nerves remember that
> 
> What class you in? Good luck!


lol..cheers mate. Im going to do the Inter U90's, I thought about the beginners class, but I want to be compared against people in my own weight class so at least I'll know where I need to improve for next year; Sitting at 88kg at the mo, so hopefully get on stage around 84-85kg. Ideally I could do with an extra week of prep, as im struggling with the last bit of stubborn fatty deposits, but we'll see what the last week brings!

Hopefully see you there!

Neil


----------



## Kemot (Oct 2, 2012)

Peter V said:


> Where can I buy tickets??


they've sold out


----------



## Jay kay (Sep 9, 2011)

Trying to get tickets now too :-( anyone have two spares ??


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Apparently there 'may ' be some in doors but I wouldn't risk it


----------



## Jay kay (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah that's what I thought but ill see on the day whether to risk it


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

Well....almost time! Last days of depletion then hopefully get the go ahead from the boss to start carbing up.....finally some food. Sick to death of tasteless foods and endless amounts of H2O. Bring on the sunday night refeed 

If anyone is there Sunday....say hello, be good to put some names to faces. I'll be the one shaking on stage who looks like he needs another week of diet and cardio, in the int u90's!

Im a bit disapointed with my condition at the moment, but this first time is all about proving to myself I can get up there and see the show through. Ive learned a lot during these last few months and hopefully next time round will be able to put a better package together....onwards and upwards.

Neil


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Gutted i missed the tickets.

Does anyone have TWO for sale as i dont want to travel down from Aberdeen and not get in.

Thanks


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Yep I'm there


----------



## Jay kay (Sep 9, 2011)

Good show but its fecking freezing in here


----------



## Jay kay (Sep 9, 2011)

nellsuk said:


> Well....almost time! Last days of depletion then hopefully get the go ahead from the boss to start carbing up.....finally some food. Sick to death of tasteless foods and endless amounts of H2O. Bring on the sunday night refeed
> 
> If anyone is there Sunday....say hello, be good to put some names to faces. I'll be the one shaking on stage who looks like he needs another week of diet and cardio, in the int u90's!
> 
> ...


Inters u90 was good mate what number was u ??

The overs was tight thought 81 had it Jim georgiou but he got a 2nd


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Great turnout, over 135 competitors... Last year was around 90. Possibly a larger venue next year - I had to turn so many people away at the door who didn't have tickets which sucked but the atmosphere was great and the place was PACKED. Great show.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Jay kay said:


> Inters u90 was good mate what number was u ??
> 
> The overs was tight thought 81 had it Jim georgiou but he got a 2nd


Fcuk me if Jim come second the other fella must have been a monster


----------



## Jay kay (Sep 9, 2011)

Mate to be honest Jim was first the other guy was sharp but his abs wernt up to much bit dissapointed we had a good turnout but that's the way it goes. Had another mate cem in the super heavies but the way the show went it was on far too late I had to slip 

Surely needs to start earlier because the individual routines were scrapped in the inters and after which was a shame. Some really good physiques on the day


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

Jay kay said:


> Inters u90 was good mate what number was u ??
> 
> The overs was tight thought 81 had it Jim georgiou but he got a 2nd


Hi mate...

I was number 72 in the inter u90's.....i was bricking it lol...my first show and we were really messed around backstage. Got called back at 6pm and told to warm up, so did what we had to do then told at 6.30 the judges were takin half hour break, relax gain and be ready for 7.10pm, started warming up again for 7.10pm then told at 6.55 get ready lads your on now!! so bit of a farce, but all lads were in good spirits and having a joke on backstage...we just had to go with it!

I was pleased with it being my first time out against some very seasoned lads, so learnt a lot and know what to expect next time round.!

Neil


----------



## Jay kay (Sep 9, 2011)

Mate it was a very strong group u was up against the top 3 was quality so well done to u mate


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

Jay kay said:


> Mate it was a very strong group u was up against the top 3 was quality so well done to u mate


Thanks Jay Kay....looking back at the pics I have I thought I held my own pretty good from the back shots...just a bit soft from the front and lacked the fullness in my chest...condition a week or 2 out from ideal. All a learning curve mate  I'll post some pics up later tonight when I get home from work.

Neil


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

Photos attached from the inter U90's class.


----------



## Jay kay (Sep 9, 2011)

Remember u well now mate yeah was a good class and a learning curve, u didnt look out of place up there, do u think tattoos make a difference in judging fella ?????


----------



## Jay kay (Sep 9, 2011)

Back looks good in the pics and the most muscular very good shot legs are quality


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

Remember u well now mate yeah was a good class and a learning curve, u didnt look out of place up there, do u think tattoos make a difference in judging fella ?????



Jay kay said:


> Back looks good in the pics and the most muscular very good shot legs are quality


Thanks for the comments Jay, my main aim was not to look out of place in this class for my first show, then at least being up against these guys, i would have some comparrison as to what I need to improve to give it a good go next year. From what I picked up back stage and talking to some of the other competitors, the coverage of my tattoos would definitely have an effect on how I was judged. Saying that, the lad who won this class, really nice lad actually had a chat with backstage and told me about some jan tana product that he uses to cover his tattoos. He had a lot and i didnt even notice until i really looked at them, very well covered with this product...something to look at for next year! Apart from the running of the show being a bit of a mess, I did really enjoy the whole experience, definitely looking forward to next year!

Neil


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

You on fb mate ? Add me I got some pics of call outs for you


----------



## Lean D (Jun 21, 2012)

Any pictures of the new Physique category?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

On my Facebook uploaded 598 pics


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

forddee said:


> Don't leave getting a ticket on the day ..
> 
> https://becktheatre.org.uk/Online/default.asp?doWork::WScontent::loadArticle=Load&BOparam::WScontent::loadArticle::article_id=7993F0F4-96F6-4BE9-807B-D2580CCBA43C
> 
> ...


Hi Daz,

Just realised 3 weeks too late that we were in the same class!! TBH I was that nervous backstage with it being my first show I totally forgot about looking for other guys I know and had spoke to on the forums.

How did you feel about the way the show went?

Neil


----------



## forddee (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi mate , yes must of seen you .

I have a few things to say about how things went on the day. As i have already place 2nd in 2009 and 3rd 2010 in this class so i have been to this show a few times on and off stage.

The bottom line , there was just loads of people doing this show in most classes and timing of the show becomes an issue which it did.

For me i looked my best coming into tuesday of the last week , then i hit fats far too much Peanut butter and Brazil nuts as i just felt so low .

Tren why did i run this med again mainly because of the OneRip mix , it stop me sleeping to the point i went to the Docs for sleeping pills , and the sides go on.

So in all i looked flat and under pumped due to rushing to get on stage aswell .

But chin up and will be back next year at another show and venue.

Daz



OJay said:


> On my Facebook uploaded 598 pics


----------

